# Some Fantastic Offers coming on ROCKET machines



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

We will be stocking on both commercial and domestic Rocket machines in the coming few days/ weeks.

Some fantastic offers on domestic machines on models:

Rocket Espresso GIOTTO EVOLUZIONE

Rocket Espresso R58 Dual Boiler Coffee Machine

Various Rocket Espresso commercial models......

Follow us @coffeeomega for regular updates and info


----------

